# Pimple-like bump in ear (on flap)



## DanaB (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi there,
Just noticed a small white bump with a red halo in my 2-yr golden's ear. WIth this crazy weather it may be a bite of some kind, but I'm not sure. Has anyone encountered this before. She was scratching a bit this morning, which is what brought it to my attention. Toronto, Canada

Thanks! Dana


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Is it possible to take a pic and post it on here?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm... How big is the bump and what kind of texture is it? Does it look like a growth, pimple, bite, swollen area?


----------



## DanaB (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll take a picture when I get home tonight and post it. I think it may be a bug bite - looks like a whitehead pimple you'd want to pop with a bit of a red ring around it. Bit smaller in size than your average tick. I scratched it a bit, thinking it might break, but she didn't like it and just got redder with a tiny bit of blood. Used a bit of peroxide then rubbed in some polysporin.

She plays with other dogs (the usual gang) and loves to wrestle and rub her head in the dirt... bug bites? I'll look for others (hard under all the fur)

Dana (hi EssJay! - how is Molson?)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

DanaB said:


> I'll take a picture when I get home tonight and post it. I think it may be a bug bite - looks like a whitehead pimple you'd want to pop with a bit of a red ring around it. Bit smaller in size than your average tick. I scratched it a bit, thinking it might break, but she didn't like it and just got redder with a tiny bit of blood. Used a bit of peroxide then rubbed in some polysporin.
> 
> She plays with other dogs (the usual gang) and loves to wrestle and rub her head in the dirt... bug bites? I'll look for others (hard under all the fur)
> 
> Dana (hi EssJay! - how is Molson?)


Hm... it doesn't sound familiar to me. You could be right with the bug bite. I was going to suggest putting some polysporin on it to see it if helps but you've already done that. I hope it clears up on its own over the next few days!

Hi Dana! Molson's doing well, loving the nice weather we've had lately! Are you and Bridget going to make it to the meet next Saturday?


----------



## DanaB (Oct 8, 2009)

Going to the meet is our plan... hope the weather keeps cooperating (well, not like today!) See you soon... and I'll post the pic re the bump.


----------



## DanaB (Oct 8, 2009)

I've taken at least 15 pictures and can't seem to get anything worth posting! Think I'll just continue with the polysporin or possibly try this other stuff I use for hotspots that indicates use for bug bites too... we'll see what happens! thanks for the suggestions!


----------

